# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  update bios cho main asus không được

## Nam An Tam

tôi có main asus p4bp-mx mở lúc chạy lúc không đem đi sửa người ta bảo lỗi bios rồi cập nhật bios mới nhưng không có(kể cả vào web asus).ai biết địa chỉ cập nhật bios cho main này xin chỉ giúp
[email protected]:a:

----------


## quanganhaq

bạn muốn update lại bios thì trong đĩa mainboard của bạn đã có bios sãn để phục hồi lại còn như trường hợp bios hư hỏng nặng thì phải đem đến trung tâm bảo hành asus để được phục hồi lại . bios mới nhất của main này là 1020 cập nhật vào ngày 26 / 09 / 2005
bạn dowload tại đây : http://www.mediafire.com/?0immqimwnyt

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

để úpdate bios không phải là việc đơn giản .vì nếu như làm không đúng có khi còn gây lỗi nhiều hơn .tốt nhất là bạn hãy copy bios mà admin lê vũ trung hiếu đã đưa mang ra trung tâm sửa chữa để họ nạp bios cho bạn .vì thông thường bios hiện nay được thiết kế rời .người ta sẽ tháo ra và nạp lại mới cho bạn 

đây là máy nạp bios chuyên dụng :

----------


## ngoc76hoang

cập nhật bios là 1 việc rất khó, bạn nếu ko rành về cái này thì tót nhát là bạn nên đưa đến trung tâm bảo hành để họ là, vì cái này nếu cập nhật thất bại sẽ gây ra 1 số lỗi lớn gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến máy bạn đó, cái này nguy hiểm nên mình cũng ko dám tự tiện nâng cấp mà phải nhờ thợ học làm cho,

----------

